# Car radio aerial booster?



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Didn't know if this was the right section to post this so mods please move as appropriate.

My bro owns a Mk3 Seat Ibiza Cupra (Y reg). I bought him a stubby aerial (I believe it is for a Citroen Picasso or similar) to replace the standard item. It looks great but the radio reception is now crap!

I am after something that will "boost" the aerial signal if that's the correct terminology!

Does anyone know where to get one from? I have just had a quick look on eBay, but to be honest I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for!

Thanks in advance!

Matt


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi, most Volkswagen Group cars with beesting roof aerials need aerial boosters, usually a small inline one on the aerial lead. Should already have one in theory.

Halfords sell them.


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Many thanks!

Looks like a trip to Halfords is in order tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

maplins do em too, cheaper too i expect  no they don't, just checked, sorry mate, but the one you are looking for is AUTOLEADS PC5-90 
http://www.lowcostcaraudio.co.uk/lc...+signal+separation+filter+iso+din/pid/7690203


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

the other option is get a £1.99 normal car aerial fully extend it and put it under the boot carpet  gash but it'll do the job! or you could just put the old aerial back on


----------

